# Mesquite Smoked Venison Fajitas



## cowgirl (Mar 26, 2009)

I grilled the venison but threw on a few chips of mesquite to add a bit of smoke.

These are some venison trimmings I had from the hind roast and backstrap of the doe I got this fall...



The marinade was a mixture of..
2/3 c red wine vinegar
1 c oil
1/2 tsp of oregano
1 tsp kosher salt
1 tsp cracked black pepper
3 cloves of garlic cut up
a couple pinches of cumin
a squeeze of lime juice
and sliced onions...

I poured the marinade over the venison and let it marinade overnight..



Onto the grill with a tiny bit of mesquite...



Added the tortillas...



Ready to eat..



I built one with the sliced venison, onions/pepper mix, cheese, pico de gallo and lettuce...




Served some salsa, lime and sour cream on the side...



The venison came out pretty tasty..
Thanks for checking out my supper.


----------



## irish (Mar 26, 2009)

Burp! Excuse me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Good eats there Cowgirl.


----------



## txbbqman (Mar 26, 2009)

looks awesome as usual....Thanks for sharing


----------



## grothe (Mar 26, 2009)

That's a fantastic lookin meal Jeanie!!







Great job..got me droolin!!


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you Irish, Tx and Gene!! It was pretty tasty deer meat. :)


Irish, how's that indigestion? lol


----------



## irish (Mar 26, 2009)

It's like having seconds but you don't need to chew.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 26, 2009)

LOLOL........


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 26, 2009)

looks absolutely wonderful, I can almost taste the venison!
your photo presentations are always supurb!
if I may ask,what kind of camera are you using?
it even looks like you have studio lighting.
your food shots could make a proffesional photographer  jelous!


----------



## dingle (Mar 26, 2009)

That ^ was gross! Looks awesome Jeanie! 'Spose I could get one of those for breakfast??


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank Uncle Lar and DINGLE!!

Uncle Lar, it's just a cheap Kodak easy share... I've had it at least 2 years maybe three. If I knew anything about photography, I'd get a nice camera, but I really don't want to spend the cash....plus I'd have to take lessons on how to use a nice one! lol

DINGLE...Sure I have plenty for breakfast!! Come on over. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks you two.


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 26, 2009)

jeanie, you know allot about photography!! your a natural!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks awesome bet it tasted even better


----------



## m1tanker78 (Mar 26, 2009)

Jeanie, those grilled bambi fajeeters look awesome! Very nice touch with the toppings and the pico de gallo too. 

Thanks for sharing the QVIEW,

Tom


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 26, 2009)

Uncle Lar, thank you, that is very kind of you to say.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you Piney and Tom!!

Tom... I like that....bambi fajeeters. lol!!


----------



## alx (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks great.Thank you for always posting your ingredients.


----------

